
PC on a USB Stick for $25 - zoowar
http://www.geekwithlaptop.com/pc-on-a-usb-stick-for-25
======
glimcat
Yeah, saw that back when it was first posted. Nothing new in the linked
article.

Better update, if you go to the site.

<http://www.raspberrypi.org/>

It looks like they've just printed some alpha PCBs.

Also, they are now talking about it being the size of a credit card rather
than a thumb drive. Release target is end of 2011. Cost target is $35 for the
full version or $25 for one with no LAN or USB and less memory. (Given the
development stage, that could easily all change.)

------
inportb
Ha, I love me some _Ubunto_. Really interesting device, though. It's good to
see that it's going somewhere.

